# Dp



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi everybody. First of all sorry for my english

About 4 Months ago i had a really bad trip on mushrooms and it gives me a few panic attacks. Since i haven been broken 

In the beginning it felt like walking around in af glassbottle all the time. That feeling has almost left me and only comes back when im tired or stressed. But the feeling that im a robot is so strong ! I feel that i am not my self and it scares me 

I have allways been healthy and never Got depression, anxiety or other disorders in my life before.

I Got sertralin 100 mg and when im really bad i use oxapax.

Could Anyone tell me about my chances to recover from this nightmare


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Welcome. Your chances are good if you stay away from any mind-altering substances including alcohol, and work on a recovery plan. Eat healthily, exercise a little, hydrate properly (lots of water) and take supplements (B-complex and magnesium). Try to establish a busier routine in your life that forces you to be a bit more active and outside. But I'm learning that you also need people, and support, and a place to go if you feel like you're falling apart. Your meds may also need adjusting, preferably by a psych who is intimately familiar with DP. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

My doctor tells me that it is a common sideeffeckt after panic attacks and when my brain is Calm again the dp will fade away with it?
Is it correct ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Timbasse said:


> My doctor tells me that it is a common sideeffeckt after panic attacks and when my brain is Calm again the dp will fade away with it?
> Is it correct ?


Very likely.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

You make it sounds like my chances are bad :/


----------



## grant4u (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey, welcome here.

You asked me to give a comment via pm, here i go.

At first, youre symptoms are classic DP. For recovery it does not matter how strong the are! In my opinion the stronger the better, looks like people with really heavy DP after Drug use have a short time to recover.

The way you are going: did drugs -> got panicked -> experienced DP -> more panic attacks - is really natural! It is the way it goes, your brain isnt broken, it does not have a defect or is ill, you do not have to repair something. Anxiety is important for us, when it comes to dangerous situations. It gives you kind a power, concentration, you are able to defend your self. You are experiencing it right now; you are active, looking for a way to defend youre self (like looking for help by a doctor or this forum). But, anxiety in front of what? That is the reason why you are experiencing DP.

A classic example: years of years ago, before civilization, where we lived in caves, imagine suddenly you face a big brown powerful bear. Anxiety comes up; you now have two options: Fight or Flight! You always have these two options. Right now, you cant see a bear! Or even a guy with a pistol or a knive or what ever. You cant see anything but you still have anxiety. Remember, flight always is a option so youre brain takes flight. This flight is called - you guess right - Derealization/Depersonalization.

This is why you have DP, but why do you have anxiety? Obviously you fear DP lol  It is as simple as that. Doesnt matter what kind of anxiety, anxiety is the engine that keeps on going youre DP. It is not only anxiety, it is also stress. Honestly, you stress youre self right now. Additional to the stress the DP gives you, you stress your self with questions what you can do that it goes away, so stop that!

In my opinion a bad trip on mushrooms is a good reason to experience anxiety, nothing to blame for. Remember, youre brain isnt broken. It decided by it self to "DP", which is a natural reaction, it is the proof your mind/brain is okay. It does its job. You may not like how it does that, but a job can be done, this is temporarily.

So now do youre job and relax! As simple it sounds, as hard it goes. But thats the way it is. Its okay relaxing aint a easy part, if it would be easy, recovery wont feel that good


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Really thank you !!! So you dont Think i will stuck here? I really try to live as normal as possible ! Anxiety=dp=anixety it make sense!
The worst feeling of DR almost left me, is it at good step or?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

I Got no panic attacks anymore and i dont actually feel the anixety. But im thinking about the weird feelings 24/7 and maybe its a sign og anixety ?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Timbasse said:


> I Got no panic attacks anymore and i dont actually feel the anixety. But im thinking about the weird feelings 24/7 and maybe its a sign og anixety ?


It is. Weird thoughts themselves are anxiety, and over-thinking them is also anxiety. You will have multiple different offshoots of anxiety that may seem like different problems or disorders, but the root cause itself is always the big A. It's responsible for so many thought patterns and panic reactions towards those patterns.

It's also very common for anxiety symptoms to rotate. So one week you might have OCD and nothing else. The next you might have only panic attacks, the week thereafter strange or disjointed thoughts. Once you start seeing that they are all caused by anxiety, and you start treating it, all of the weirdness subsides to some degree, because it's all interconnected.

It's also important that you believe the above, fully and wholeheartedly. For a long time people were telling me what I am telling you now, but a big part of me just didn't believe them. My logical mind wanted to locate a true medical cause or disease, because I did not believe I could feel this bad and strange just from anxiety alone. Once you identify, isolate and fully believe in what is causing your symptoms (anxiety), that is already half the battle.


----------



## JayB (Apr 6, 2015)

^ What Chicane said.

Dp makes you believe that you are trapped in some existential hell forever and that your reality profoundly changed. You know this is false, but some part of you is doubting and doesn't want to believe it and believe what others say to you. You have to trust people around you and trust the fact that reality is the same and will always be same. Dp is basically another level of consciousness that you can tame and get used to (that means not fearing the sensations/perceptions) while your brain slowly gets back to a default state. I know it's hard but you have to believe that nothing will happen to you and that you can let yourself feel those temporary switch of perceptions and feelings of fear. When i have massive DR/DP hitting me and that i feel on edge because people suddenly look alien-like to me, i tell myself: ''Alright, humans now seem so strange but it's ok, i know it's just another way of looking at things and it won't last forever. My friends are still the same and i can go have fun with them even if i feel behind my eyes and out of it''. I even try to enjoy it (this is easier when you made peace with it a few months after the full-blown period of existential terror caused by DR and when your level of anxiety went down), and tell myself: ''It's like a free high, you will soon forget how this bizarre but unique experience feels so try to learn the most out of it!''


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

I am out of the Dream State it only hits me if im tired. DR is getting less and less. I dont have brainfog. But dp is around my neck 24/7. Why does it not leaves me as DR does? I feel pretty good connected with other People's and dont see Them as aliens. My biggest problem is that im feeling empty, like a robot. Am i maybe closer to recover than i know? Or will the robot feeling stay with me


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

If you read stories of people here writing about their DP developments, you'll realize that often there's no straight way out of this condition. Once the depersonalization and/or the feeling of unrealness pass, one expects to completely return to his/her pre-DP state. But it's often not the case. Existential doubts, burn-out feelings, emotional emptyness are not uncommon "complications" during the recovery. I struggle with such stuff as well. Perhaps it's about lingering anxiety or a post-DP trauma. Perhaps it's just fatigue. Or maybe it's about our lifes needing a turn. Wish i knew but i can't really say.

One important thing, i think, is to consider it all as a process and not to get stuck in one particular state of mind. Today you're feeling robotic and empty but it won't last forever. Just don't get too attached to your current sensations. Tomorrow things can be different but you have to keep yourself open to a change. With time you'll find yourself feeling normal more and more often.


----------

